# [RISOLTO] installare amuled

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Sono nuovo della Gentoo e se devo essere sincero trovo la gestione dei pacchetti tremendamente complicata. Sto ancora studiand, ma oggi per esempio non sono riuscito ad installare il daemon di amule (amuled). Ho visto in giro che c'è anche chi lo usa su Gentoo, quindi non dispero, ma seguendo questo howto http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/AMule_con_webserver_e_GTK2 (che in verità è un po' vecchiotto) non sono comunque riuscito ad installare amuled.

Da principio ho fatto semplicemente "emerge amule" e mi ha installato solo amule e amulecmd. Poi ho seguito l'howto di cui sopra e adesso ho anche amulegui e amuleweb. Ma quello che mi serviva maggiormente, amuled, non c'è!

Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi dove sbaglio?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Thu Jul 13, 2006 10:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

Io con queste USE ho tutto quello che mi serve

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.3  USE="amuled gtk nls remote unicode -debug -stats"
```

Byez

----------

## Ilvalle

```
echo net-p2p/amule amuled gtk remote >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Il file in questione ti permette di installare amule con i supporti evidenziati, ti consiglio di leggerti qualche guida 

nella sezione documentazione del sito di gentoo, cosi impari a gestire tutto il necessario.

ciao

----------

## geps2

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo net-p2p/amule amuled gtk remote >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie a entrambi, sono riuscito ad installare alla fine, dando però USE direttamente al prompt.

Sì, dovrei leggere la documentazione più attentamente (soprattutto dovrei trovare il tempo per farlo  :Smile:  ), anche se quello che ho letto lo trovo un po' oscuro... secondo me da per scontato un po' troppe cose.

Grazie!

----------

## bender86

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Grazie a entrambi, sono riuscito ad installare alla fine, dando però USE direttamente al prompt.

 

Male. Avresti dovuto inserirle nel fiel /etc/portage/package.use/varie, altrimenti al prossimo aggiornamento non verranno più usate. Naturalmente sei sempre in tempo.

----------

## geps2

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Grazie a entrambi, sono riuscito ad installare alla fine, dando però USE direttamente al prompt. 
> 
> Male. Avresti dovuto inserirle nel fiel /etc/portage/package.use/varie, altrimenti al prossimo aggiornamento non verranno più usate. Naturalmente sei sempre in tempo.

 

Ok, ecco quello che ho fatto:

```
echo "net-p2p/amuled gtk2 nls remote stats -unicode" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

è ok così?

----------

## Onip

perfetto, a perte il fatto che il pacchetto è net/p2p/amule e non amuled . 

Byez

P.s. Edita il primo post e aggiungi [Risolto] al titolo

----------

## pingoo

 *Quote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> echo "net-p2p/amuled gtk2 nls remote stats -unicode" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao geps2,

anch'io come puoi vedere sono nuovo. Mi sembra che ci sia stata una piccola svista sopra, credo tu debba sostituire amuled con amule e aggiungere amuled tra le opzioni, come del resto mostrato da Ilvalle. Credo comunque che te ne saresti accorto al prossimo emerge  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## geps2

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    
> 
> ```
> echo "net-p2p/amuled gtk2 nls remote stats -unicode" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

No, era solo un errore di digitazione.

Ciao!

----------

